# 6-2 nm wire?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

benski said:


> ............What can you use 6-2 for in a residential setting? ........


One helluva air conditioner compressor.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

benski said:


> I was called out to a home to do various electrical repairs and upgrades and part of it was to make sure the kitchen was all wired correctly.
> 
> This house was a forclosed on property and lots of hacked wiring or h.o. wiring.
> 
> ...


It can be used for some larger a/c compressors, that's probably about it, or maybe some 240v woodshop equipment.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

We use a lot of it around here for AHU's with 10kw heat strips.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> One helluva air conditioner compressor.


maybe a 5hp home shop compressor....


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Electric heat?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Electric heat?


Yes, I run it to Steffes heaters.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

There are only a very few new appliances I have ran across that won't work on an existing 3 wire feed. But I have seen a few.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

benski said:


> I was called out to a home to do various electrical repairs and upgrades and part of it was to make sure the kitchen was all wired correctly.
> 
> This house was a forclosed on property and lots of hacked wiring or h.o. wiring.
> 
> ...


If the new oven needs a neutral then you need a 6/3 with the ground if not then the 6/2 with the ground if fine...:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The 6-2 NM is good for the occaisional 240V 50A circuits. Once in a while I will run across a steam generator or on demand water heater that requires it. 

Older AC's required 50A circuits but all the newer AC's I've seen up to 5 ton are good with 40 amps.

In certain situations, I wouldn't lose any sleep over leaving the existing range on it. If SE is legal, I can justify NM. If I can get paid to replace it and scrap the cable, I'm in.....but I probably wouldn't push it if it was a tough install.


I still want to know why they manufacture #6/2 and 8/2 cable with a white wire?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

220/221 said:


> The 6-2 NM is good for the occaisional 240V 50A circuits. Once in a while I will run across a steam generator or on demand water heater that requires it.
> 
> Older AC's required 50A circuits but all the newer AC's I've seen up to 5 ton are good with 40 amps.
> 
> In certain situations, I wouldn't lose any sleep over leaving the existing range on it. If SE is legal, I can justify NM. If I can get paid to replace it and scrap the cable, I'm in.....but I probably wouldn't push it if it was a tough install.



It is very common to see 8-2 fused at 50 amps here. Sometimes it's SE sometimes it's romex. When we upgrade a service we have to fuse at the current required ampacity.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I still want to know why they manufacture #6/2 and 8/2 cable with a white wire?


Because of article 200.



> 200.6 Means of Identifying Grounded Conductors.
> (A) Sizes 6 AWG or Smaller. An insulated grounded conductor
> of 6 AWG or smaller shall be identified by one of
> the following means:
> ...


----------



## journeymanjo (Aug 3, 2011)

benski said:


> I was called out to a home to do various electrical repairs and upgrades and part of it was to make sure the kitchen was all wired correctly.
> 
> This house was a forclosed on property and lots of hacked wiring or h.o. wiring.
> 
> ...


scrap the used wire, why would you want to use a piece of used wire in someone home? the liabilities are very great if theres a problem with that peice of wire. doesnt make any sense to me scrap it and move on


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

benski said:


> What can you use 6-2 for in a residential setting? Or is that wire scrap for me and some extra cash?:thumbsup:


 
Use them on large air compressour motour or Air conding unit { outdoor unit } 

Or I used them on big arse welders 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Because of article 200.


 
When is 6/2 or 8/2 EVER used with a grounded conductor?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

An arc welder in the garage.


----------

